# Natural looking hdr (bridge+PSCS6)



## tombu (Aug 13, 2012)

Okay so I visited luminouslandscape's forums and I found this great technique for really natural looking hdr.

1. In bridge, choose your files, tools->photoshop->Merge to HDR pro ****
2. Then all you need to do in that HDR'page'(or whatever it is, sorry don't speak perfect english) is to change the mode from 16bit to 32bit and remove ghosts.
3. Save the file as 32bit tiff. 
4. Go to bridge and open the file in camera raw and do your magic 

5. profit??

****You probably should first do lens correction before the hdr.


----------



## blaydese (Aug 17, 2012)

Not my site, but I like this guy's work:

http://ilkoallexandroff.1x.com/journal/2171/

Check out some of his work / idea / tools.

His facbook page too:






https://www.facebook.com/ilko.allexandroff

Peace! 8)


----------

